# Thanks Natalie and Jon!!



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hooray, my magnets came today










That's on my "dog meat only" freezer (the chest freezer is half full of beef heart, and the fridge/freezer is for the humans :thumb: there's another freezer in the laundry but I've unplugged it with the aim of selling it... I can't afford the electricity for these three as it is haha)

I've got one for my car too... and might whack the other on the hubby's car when he isn't looking! Or give it to the first friend to take up raw feeding, maybe I can make it a prize for cooperation :biggrin: :lol:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

YAY!!! Glad you got them and are putting them to good use!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, those got there pretty fast!! :biggrin:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome... I ordered a couple a few days ago, can't wait to get 'em in the mail!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......

That reminds me!!! I should see if I can meet ya'll somewhere on Monday....then I could get more without having to pay shipping!!LOL I need 2 or 3, my Mum wants 1 or 2 and I think Jess and Nick want 1 or 2!!:thumb:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......
> 
> That reminds me!!! I should see if I can meet ya'll somewhere on Monday....then I could get more without having to pay shipping!!LOL I need 2 or 3, my Mum wants 1 or 2 and I think Jess and Nick want 1 or 2!!:thumb:


Pretty sure we'll be having lunch somewhere near Northgate and I think we'll stop off at Pike Place either before lunch or on our way out of town after picking up the meat.... (probably before lunch)


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

how do we order one?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

meggels said:


> how do we order one?


PMR Gear! | Prey Model Raw :biggrin: (also linked in my sig)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Pretty sure we'll be having lunch somewhere near Northgate and I think we'll stop off at Pike Place either before lunch or on our way out of town after picking up the meat.... (probably before lunch)


Hmmm...we should be able to figure something out!!:thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have now lost BOTH of my magnets to thieves


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> I have now lost BOTH of my magnets to thieves


Ohhh....someone would SOOO be getting their heads bashed!!! (oh on a side note....if you take your car thru a car wash....make sure you take the magnet off....cause other wise you WILL get home, realize its gone and RUSH back to said car-wash in hopes that it is there!!:wink:.....which it was...THANK doG!)


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

xellil said:


> I have now lost BOTH of my magnets to thieves


PM me your address and I'll send a couple more :wink:



Scarlett_O' said:


> (oh on a side note....if you take your car thru a car wash....make sure you take the magnet off....cause other wise you WILL get home, realize its gone and RUSH back to said car-wash in hopes that it is there!!:wink:.....which it was...THANK doG!)


Been there, done that LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Been there, done that LOL


HAHA...yep....
I was Totally thinking like a sticker........got home, unloaded the boys, closed the hatch and then "Where the eff is Ellen's magnet?!?!" Booked it back to the car wash and THANKFULLY no one else had even gone thru!! (I was SOO glad I had forgotten to go to the one nearly a hour away before coming home and went to the one 5 min away, other wise we would have had an out of the way road trip!LOL) So from now on I get out before going to the car wash, take it off and put it next to me on the seat!!LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> PM me your address and I'll send a couple more


Thanks so much, but I can order some more - they aren't very expensive.

One got stolen at a motel when we were travelling, and the other one got stolen at work just a couple of weeks ago. Maybe someone will go to the website and start feeding their dogs raw!


----------

